# Encourage me



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Boney meat first. Be sure to feed in a separate meal from kibble. If they do well, then introduce some boneless meat. Don't introduce organs for a while. If you need more specifics, look up the thread that I started about beginning a raw diet. http://www.poodleforum.com/32-poodle-food/12659-links-feeding-homemade-raw-diet.html

Good luck! Once you hear your poodle crunching on bone it is a slippery slope to the world of raw feeding and you will never go back to the kibble world.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

You (or I should say they) will do fine. I feed RMB during weekends and pre-made raw on weekdays. I can tell Nickel is more excited about the bones (oxtails, turkey necks).

Good luck and have fun with the whole experience!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL Millie, I'm afraid I'm a raw feeding failure. I've done it twice before now and always go back. Hoping this time that I can stay with it because now I live in my own home VS living with my mom who doesn't agree with really anything I choose to do 

I only feed my dog's once a day now, should I decide to feed twice is kibble better as a morning meal? I am thinking I have heard that somewhere before??


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I was told to feed raw in the morning and kibble at night. I have found it to be true myself. Raw digests faster. Kibble stays in longer and will keep their tummy full overnight. Occasionally on raw only, the dog's tummy is too empty in the night and they vomit bile. If that happens you'd just feed a bit more before bed. Never feed kibble then raw in one sitting. The raw gets stuck behind the kibble produces gas and can cause discomfort but at worst possibly bloat. Do feed twice a day. That also helps reduce the chances of bloat. Be brave, the dogs will love it!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

WonderPup said:


> LoL Millie, I'm afraid I'm a raw feeding failure. I've done it twice before now and always go back. Hoping this time that I can stay with it because now I live in my own home VS living with my mom who doesn't agree with really anything I choose to do
> 
> I only feed my dog's once a day now, should I decide to feed twice is kibble better as a morning meal? I am thinking I have heard that somewhere before??


I honest to goodness don't think it matters which meal is raw or kibble. Don't over-think!  It is different for each individual dog. I will tell you that I did happen to feed raw in the mornings and kibble at night when I was still messing around with the idea of raw.

Also, now that I am a 100% raw feeder, I have found feeding bone-in meals in the morning works best for my dogs. Bone-in meals at night sometimes lead to BBVs (bony bile vomits) in the middle of the night. I always feed boneless at night.

You are not a failure!  If you have any problems tell us exactly what happens and what you fed. We can probably work you through it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

They will love it, and you will get used to it! I too would start with the RMB. Mine didn't like raw mince - or raw kidney - so I slow cook those, but give them chunks and meaty bones raw. Once you get into the routine it gets easier and easier - just remember to take the next day's meals out of the freezer before you go to bed.


----------



## mandyand casey (Jan 12, 2011)

My guys are 100% raw and are doing great. You have to start very boney cuts of meat first to get them used to it. and it helps prevent getting the runs when first starting out.
I am able to keep my avarage cost to about $1 a lb so about the same as kibble or cheaper. Stick with chicken for a few weeks then try another protien once everyone has settled well with that.
We have a chicken processer around here and get a huge box of backs for like 6 bucks and that is what my sister used to switch her dogs over.
We got soup chickens about 2 lbs each for .49 a lb and i just defrost one and cut it up the breast bone and back bone and give them half each That is a favourite meal.

I guess i am creepy cause i think the chicken feet are funny looking lol but don`t see them long enough because as soon as dogs see them they are downed


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

vtomblin said:


> Never feed kibble then raw in one sitting. The raw gets stuck behind the kibble produces gas and can cause discomfort but at worst possibly bloat. Do feed twice a day. That also helps reduce the chances of bloat. Be brave, the dogs will love it!


Thankyou for explaining why no kibble and raw together why you don't piggy back the two. I knew that somewhere deep down inside but had forgotten why. I feel like I used to know all this stuff and it's gotten buried deep down behind info on baby poo and diaper drama. LoL. 

I worry about feeding twice a day. We used feed the spoos twice a day until about mid pregnancy and somehow we ended up with once a day. I guess with Raw digesting faster I can see how twice may be better. I could give 100 excuses as to why that's a big pain in the butt for me but in the end they all add up to me being lazy and totally NOT a morning person  lol.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I can really relate to not wanting hassle in the morning, but mine get their first trip outside as soon as we get up (usually between 7.30 and 8.30 am, so not crack of dawn), and their chunk of whatever it is while I am making my first cup of coffee of the day. I don't even need to have put my contact lenses in, as long as I can remember where I left the food to defrost (yes, I am that short sighted!). Second meal is early evening.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

fjm said:


> I can really relate to not wanting hassle in the morning, but mine get their first trip outside as soon as we get up (usually between 7.30 and 8.30 am, so not crack of dawn), and their chunk of whatever it is while I am making my first cup of coffee of the day. I don't even need to have put my contact lenses in, as long as I can remember where I left the food to defrost (yes, I am that short sighted!). Second meal is early evening.


LoL, I just got a visual of Mr. Magoo feeling around the kitchen for a chicken quarter with a cup of coffee in hand


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very like that! On the odd occasion I have left the door open, and the cats have nicked the chicken, I have been bumbling around for quite some time wondering where the hell I can have put it!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL, That is tooo funny!!! I would have paid to see that. Lucky me my cats don't want to eat raw, cooked or kibble for them and one will only eat kibble. I guess I shouldn't complain about that since it means they rarely steal food. The only thing they WILL steal is fish cooked or raw. lol. Good lord, open a can of tuna and suddenly they are your best friends when all the rest of the time they act like you are the hired help


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

IA sticking with the bone in meals until they are transitioned to a good stool is best in the beginning. After a few weeks is when I would try the boneless. Also wait on the organs until you have introduced at least a few proteins and they do well on those first. It must have been two months before I did organs - I was petrified of handling them LOL.

You cannot fail at this! I am excited for you and cannot wait to see the progress.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

So they'll be ok if I switch the other two poo's to total raw if they only eat bone in pieces? Owen is already eating chicken RMB and ground beef, he's doing great so far. Good poo so far. I will hold off on organ I think until I get the girls eating mince as well, I've already got chicken livers in the freezer.


----------

